# Hobo scabies cure.



## sub lumpen filth (May 26, 2018)

Scabies! Fuck!

Dont Panic!  

During my years of traveling I've caught the scabies multiple times. Before I learned the tricks, it was a big deal. Without insurance, it can be a bitch to get prescriptions filled. Here's the trick : you don't need a prescription! Lots of flee and tick sprays for dogs have *Permethrin* in them, which is exactly what you get when you get the cream.(make sure it has PEMETHRIN in the active ingredients, ideally ONLY pemethrin) This stuff is basically a pesticide and not the best thing for you, but its the only thing that's ever actually worked for me. Don't get it in your eyes, mouth, ect. Spray yourself down (and your partner if you have one)spray your clothes down then wash AND DRY them(drying is the important part, its the heat that kills them) . I'm super afraid of them so I usually just end up throwing my clothes away and start fresh. Also, I usually spray myself and my cloths down HARD and wait a day, then throw my clothes away, spray myself down again and then put on fresh clothes.

Spray yourself and your clothes - wait a day
Wash and dry your clothes or throw them away (and your pack and everything else on you - wallet etc)
Spray yourself down again
Put on fresh cloths - wait a day or 2
Shower
Fresh clothes again.
You should be cured YAY


----------



## roughdraft (May 27, 2018)

a few questions, first two kinda dumb but i just gotta know

1. what do these fuckers thrive on? you say throw away your pack and wallet...does that include cash, ID, etc? sorry if thats a rrrreally fucking dumb question 

and what about the pack...am i throwing away any books, carabiners, marcals? or just the cloth type things like tent, sleeping bag, pack itself?

2. machinedry only or if it's 110 degrees out should the sun in open exposure be enough?

3. how are they contracted in the first place...or...where do they come from?


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 27, 2018)

1. If you can wash and dry your pack go for it. I know they can be hard to replace, just make sure you machine dry it for a good long time. (I dont have a specific time, but i would go for over an hour) Spray down whatever you cant wash. Also, I suggest spraying your pack/tent/whatever, let it sit for a day, and then wash/dry it. Books... I dunno... personally I would ditch them - scabies are scary, and if you dont get rid of them completely the first time, it can be an ongoing problem that lasts months. They are mentally and physically exhausting.

2. Go with machine dry, if its hot outside afterwards, even better.

3. They usually come from other people/hobo's.(though you can get them from peoples furniture, public bus seats, etc) If someone is cool, they will tell you they have them. Watch out for their dogs though. If someone says they have scabies and they have a dog - I suggest leaving the area, unless they have their dog on a leash. This is how I have usually gotten them. Its not just dirty people that have them though. The last time i got them I was living in a house and got them from a friend who was also living in a house. He was cleaner than I was - it makes no difference. He let me know he had them but I ended up getting them from sitting on his couch. They actually like clean body's more. Its just that when a person not traveling catches them, they usually go into the doctor and get a prescription filled right away, and that's the end of it. With the way the health care system is set up in the states, people with low income/no insurance/travelers don't get them taken care of due to lack of funds, and therefor tend to spread them around more, unfortunately.


----------



## roughdraft (May 27, 2018)

yeh i gotcha, thanks man

so books gotta go that makes sense, soft material but what about...plastic cards like my ID? inclined to think 'no' but...are these critters something a ton of hot water and soap will take off of hard plastic specifically?

so i know that you get the shit from people and dogs but where do They get them from? - is my biggest question


----------



## sub lumpen filth (May 27, 2018)

They are parasites, they need a host to live. Its like the chicken and egg question.

Things like plastic - spray them down hard, and then lots of hot water and you should be good.

The spray is your friend. Last time I got them I was hoping freight, and abusing substances. I got rid of them with the spray only. No shower or wash/dry. I just soaked myself for about a week with the spray. Ill prolly die young because of it, but it worked ;P (I don't suggest doing this of course)


----------



## outlawwolf (Jun 7, 2018)

Having worked in healthcare, this is all pretty legit advice.


----------



## sub lumpen filth (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks, I was hoping someone in the med field would chime in. I've gotten the O.K. from a doctor and a few nurses on this myself.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Sep 22, 2018)

i had scabies like 3 times and i think i got permethrin from drop in centers or ERs each time. i recall also being told that if you seal up stuff in an airtight bag for a week they will all die. not sure if i believe that. maybe 2 wks??


----------



## coltsfoot (May 21, 2019)

Ive gotten scabies 2 or 3 times while traveling. Used the cream and washed/dried all my clothes. Didnt throw anything away and never had a problem. I would probably go through all that if i was havin trouble getting rid of them.


----------



## outskirts (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm not recommending to do this, but I'll tell you what a friend of mine did to get rid of them when she caught them. She works in a veterinary office and that's where she caught them. She told me her boss gave her some of that flea & tick Front Line stuff for cats and dogs, yeah the drops, and she made a salve with it and basically nuked her fucking scabies. I know the box says not to get that shit on you, but I guess desperation can make people go to great lengths.


----------

